# USB Input for Yamaha Receiver



## stephends

Hello,

I have a Yamaha RX-497 Receiver (manuals attached), and I have an older DVD player connected to its Audio/Video RCA input(s). The output is to my stereo ceiling speakers. So overall a pretty decent (frugal) setup in my living room. I mostly use this when some guests are over and If I want to play some tunes in the background. To do this, I just burn some MP3s onto a CD/DVD and use the DVD player (sounds ancient, eh?)

For a while I have wanted to modernize this ever so slightly without spending too much. *Is there any way I can connect a USB flash drive somehow to one of its inputs and play MP3s from this drive directly?*

I found this one USB Male to 3 Component RCA Male cable on ebay, but there is a note saying: "This USB Male to 3 RCA Cable WILL NOT WORK FOR CONNECTING A COMPUTER TO A TV. You cannot get an image signal through a USB Port that way. This High Quality USB 2.0 A Male to 3 RCA Video Cable can not be used for transferring data or files, it is only for viewing images on RCA-equipped camcorders. "

So I have no clue what to do next. Any help from anyone here would be most appreciated.

Thank you,
Stephen.

P.S: The back of the RX-497 receiver is shown below (image courtesy ProductWiki).


----------



## trh

Do you have an MP3 player? You can get a 2GB iPod for $47 or even use a smart phone.

If so, hook that up to the receiver with a connector like this and you're good to go.










BTW - Welcome to DBSTALK!


----------



## stephends

Hello TRH,

Thank you for the welcome - already learnt quite a bit by just browsing around. And thank you for taking the time to comment.

Yes, I did think about your suggestion. I do not have a MP3 player, but I do have a Galaxy S3, which I could use as one. However, I would prefer not to have the phone double as a player, especially when I am expecting guests in the house. Next thing I know someone calls, and the ceiling speakers might start ringing. If I see a reasonably priced MP3 player with some 8 GB or so capacity, I'll consider it.

I am still hoping there is some way to use a flash drive (I have a 16 GB I got during boxing day for $9) and connect to this receiver. Another thing I am thinking of is that, a MP3 player or a phone has battery providing power. If I want to use a flash drive, I might have to provide power somehow (similar to one of those multi-port USB hubs or MHL cable which comes with a small wall-adapter for power). Not entirely sure ?!?!


----------



## harsh

There is NO way to introduce MP3s (or any other digital format) to the RX-497. Remember that this receiver (the most primative of AVRs) is over eight years old. You can put all thoughts of anything digital to rest -- now and forever where the RX-497 is concerned.

I recommend looking into a refurbished Sandisk Sansa Clip with the cable that trh proposed. It should run all day on a charge.


----------



## stephends

Alright - if that's the case, then I'll just get a MP3 player as recommended, and then get the cable that trh suggested.

Thanks guys.

:righton:


----------



## Beerstalker

Have you thought about replacing the DVD player with a Blu-Ray player? Many of them can play MP3s (along with many other music/video files) from a USB drive.


----------



## trh

Or if you go with an mp3 player, see if you can get one with a docking station. They typically have a line out so you don't have to worry about balancing your headphone output into the receiver.


----------



## moghedien

Beerstalker said:


> Have you thought about replacing the DVD player with a Blu-Ray player? Many of them can play MP3s (along with many other music/video files) from a USB drive.


Most Bluray players sold today have only HDMI inputs, so you would have make sure that the player is compatible with the Yamaha..


----------



## bidger

moghedien said:


> Most Bluray players sold today have only HDMI inputs, so you would have make sure that the player is compatible with the Yamaha..


BD players sold now would only have HDMI *output*, but if you feed that directly to a HDTV and your TV has analog audio output to feed to the Yamaha receiver, you'd be OK. It would mean having the TV on to listen to the MP3s though. As mentioned, you could pick up an MP3 player, which would allow for portability, or you could go with the Sonos Connect, which would connect to your existing A/V receiver and your home network. It's pricey, but it would give you access to Internet streaming music services as well as music stored on your computer.


----------



## harsh

bidger said:


> ... or you could go with the Sonos Connect, which would connect to your existing A/V receiver and your home network. It's pricey, but it would give you access to Internet streaming music services as well as music stored on your computer.


For that kind of money, you could get a reasonably capable AVR and address much more than just the music issue.


----------



## MysteryMan

The Yamaha RX-497 came out in mid 2006. A lot has changed since then. My advice to the OP is to retire your antique and spring for a new AVR.


----------

